# Maracyn Two question



## JustJamie (Sep 27, 2013)

Hello,

This is my first question on the forum. 

My Jack Dempsy has popeye, I believe it was caused by an ammonia spike. The tank has been corrected, but now the dreaded popeye has appeared.

Anyways, I ordered some Maracyn Two and it's supposed to be a 24 count package, but there are only 6 sleeves of two packets. My math makes that only 12. I've read and reread the packaging and leaflet, and I'm not sure if I'm missing something due to a lack of coffee or what!

I ordered it off Amazon, so there's really no contact info. So I thought I would ask here before I go to the company with my question.

Before I dose the tank I want to make sure I have the dosage correct. Also, the package that the sleeves came in doesn't really look like it could hold 6 more sleeves. So I'm totally confused!!

I appreciate any help and advise.


----------



## JustJamie (Sep 27, 2013)

Oh, the box says each packet contains 10mg Minocylcine. Thanks


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Here's a link on maracyn 2
http://www.fishgeeks.com/tropicalfisharticles/45/373.html
and a link on popeye
Popeye in Fish
Personally I would do large frequent water changes and treat with epsom salt before the meds unless you are certain the popeye is caused by bacterial issues,as often poor water quality,and the fishes inabality to properly osmoregulate(exchange fluids) is the cause.


----------



## JustJamie (Sep 27, 2013)

Great links, those are very helpful. And I had forgotten about the salt, I will do that right away!

I'm curious about whether or not I was provided the proper number of packets in the box. One of the hazards of ordering online, I guess. you don't know what your getting until it arrives.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

For the treatment of popeye the salt of choice is epsom salt,not aquarium salt.They are two totaly different chemicals.
I searched amazon and saw 8 packet boxes I think so no telling if you got what you ordered.Often the lable of item for sale is only "representative " and then there are choices of what you actually order/buy?


----------



## JustJamie (Sep 27, 2013)

I didn't realize there was a difference between salts. I have aquarium salt on hand. Can I use any epsom salt? I am not close to an aquarium place, and I'm not real familiar with salts in fresh water aquariums. 

I've forgotten a lot over the years that I haven't had aquariums going. So I really appreciate your help!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Epson salt you can usually pick up anywhere that has a drug dept. Some grocery stores also carry it.


----------

